# Sometmes you just gotta have a pizza!!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sometimes just nothing else will do!

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/05/25/piz....ap/index.html


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

...try this one about a lady at a drive thru calling 911 because she couldn't get her burger the way she wanted it! 

http://www.snopes.com/crime/cops/burger.asp


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey, when you're in need of a pizza fix.....


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

That is just too funny....both stories just a hoot!
frizbee


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

rotflol!  
my daughter managed two burger stores last year. annoying people really take their protein seriously....and when those people are drunk and suffering from disassociative disorders, something seems to mystically pull them to fast food outlets like lemmings to a cliff. 
annoying drunk lemmings wearing foil hats.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

My favorite part of the burger 911 call is when the dispatcher asks if this is a harmful cheeseburger or something. And, protect you from what? A wrong cheeseburger?


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

view here a small sampling of my daughers former customers. indeed there must be such a thing as a dangerous burger; these misguided folk all seem to have been traumatized by one such. that or anamolous toilet training practices in early youth........
http://www.zapatopi.net/afdb/testimonials.html


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

ROFLOL!      

What wacky world we live in! I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

My cousin was around the age of 4 or 5 years old. She dials 911, the dispatcher answers. What does my cousin say?

"Hi, my name is Meagan. I just got 2 new guinea pigs. I named them Milk Chocolate and Coffee."

"Um...is this an emergency?"

"No, I just wanted to talk to you. Ok bye!" [!click]

and yes this did happen. In fact, the dispatcher requested 2 officers to go by and give her a little serious talk about using dialing 911.


----------

